# hello Utah Upland Game hunters



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Just wanted to share my comedy of errors with somebody who will appreciate. I'm from Idaho did a lot of hunting with family there moved to SLC several years ago and worked to much till last year and decided to get back to some of the things i love Upland game hunting and fishing the fishing is coming along great however i have made now 2 trips one i learned no firearms in SLC county :? following the map to the next set of forest which is what im used to put me on a trail that was not only no hunting it asked me to keep my voice down :shock: as you can tell im not much of an internet guy i now know all of this but am more lost on what is national forest and not huntable because its private where i can access places to hunt im not afraid to hike and get out backpacking for a day or 2 and am determined to fill my falls with timber chickens just having little luck decifering where. Hopefully soon i can actually load my shot gun


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought there were changes in law on the county being able to say where guns could be discharged?


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

i am hearing conflicting things on that gonna try to stop at the DNR office for that and other questions


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Give this sight a try. It is real good for most counties in Utah. It will show you property ownership plus city, county, state lines.

http://mapserv.utah.gov/RasterIndices/Parcels.html


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks fellas im heading out for trip 3 tomorrow with a couple of local rookies ill let you know how it goes


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just do yourself a favor and stay out of salt lake! To many great spots in davis and utah county!


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

went with a freind who is new to hunting up Farmington canyon tracked over some beautiful territory just got done eating a rabbit we harvested saw 2 deer but no birds all and all a great experience :grin:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting, I had heard farmington canyon held many grouse. Was planning on hitting it tomorrow. Did you hunt with a dog or just the hunters?


----------



## Special (Aug 24, 2014)

Good afternoon. Another newbie here. Have tried hunting up on Monte a couple times. Looks like good country but haven't seen anything yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello all hunted in Farmington Canyon this morning with a couple of new guys saw 2 groups of birds harvested 3 ruffies and one Duskie Grouse just got done with an awesome dinner and looking foreward to many more. No i do not have a dog just three of us wallking aspen lines enjoying the fall. Good Luck all


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Special said:


> Good afternoon. Another newbie here. Have tried hunting up on Monte a couple times. Looks like good country but haven't seen anything yet. Any suggestions?


Just past the Monte Cristo campground (northeast) there is a turnoff to the north. It is called Curtis Creek road, go back in there a ways and there are a ton of places to go for grouse. Some private ground mixed in with public. I used to do quite well there. I have another place to go now, but that area is always a second choice.


----------



## Special (Aug 24, 2014)

The Naturalist said:


> Just past the Monte Cristo campground (northeast) there is a turnoff to the north. I believe it is called Birch Creek road. go back in there a ways and there are a ton of places to go for grouse. Some private ground mixed in with public. I used to do quite well there. I have another place to go now, but that area is always a second choice.


Thanks. Think I went in there the other day but got discouraged with all the private property. Have to go farther in next time.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The Naturalist said:


> Just past the Monte Cristo campground (northeast) there is a turnoff to the north. I believe it is called Birch Creek road. go back in there a ways and there are a ton of places to go for grouse. Some private ground mixed in with public. I used to do quite well there. I have another place to go now, but that area is always a second choice.


Curtis creek, unless you are looking for sage grouse.


----------

